

Hadoop, Mongo and Node.js: from Big Data to your Browser - rjurney
http://datasyndrome.com/post/29643744053/hortonworks-pig-as-hadoop-connector-part-one-pig

======
scott_s
Blog spam. Original that it links to: [http://hortonworks.com/blog/pig-as-
connector-part-one-pig-mo...](http://hortonworks.com/blog/pig-as-connector-
part-one-pig-mongodb-and-node-js/)

~~~
rjurney
Its not spam. I am the author and am linking to it from my personal blog.

~~~
scott_s
Your blog, though, does not add anything. Hence, I call it "blog spam" even
though you are the author of both (which I think is kinda strange). We prefer
to have direct links to articles, not links to blogs which link to articles.

------
Nikkau
Title is misleading. Seems it's just a very complicated way to load a dataset
into mongodb.

